# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: MIDletpascal و ارسال SMS

## nasser_627

سلام ،
من میام با تابع SmsStartSend در MIDletpascal  اس ام اس میفرستم ، وقتی برا شماره های این چنینی ... 0912313 ارسال میکنم خوب ارسال میشه ، اما وقتی میام برا شماره های این تیپی
1000500 ارسال میکنم یا خالی میره یا یه سری کاراکترهای نامشخص به رشته مورد نظرم اضافه
میشه ، نمی دونم مشکل و راه حلش چیه ؟ اگه کسی چیزی میدونه کمکم کنه . ممنون

----------


## noorsoft

شما باید متن پیامتون را بصورت انگلیسی ارسال کنید و از فارسی استفاده نکنید

----------


## nasser_627

نه ربطی به فارسی یا لاتین بودن نداره ، مشکل وقتی بوجود میاد که به شماره های Gatway
مثل  1000500ارسال میکنم مثلا اگه بخواهم رشته "3187"رو ارسال کنم اینجوری "ù ò¡"@ 3187"
و یا خالی دریافت میشه اما وقتی بشماره های موبایل 0912212.. ارسال میکنم همون 3187 دریافت میشه و من فکر میکنم اون اطلاعات اضافی چون همیشه 8 کاراکتر هستش مربوط به اطلاعات کنترلی شبکه ( مثلا اطلاعات شروع و پایان پیام) باشه که وقتی به gateway ارسال میکنیم به اول متن اضافه میشه ، اما چه جوری حل میشه این مشکل نمی دونم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## noorsoft

شما در ساخت pdu باید طول شماره مقصد را با توجه به شماره مورد نظر تنظیم کنید

----------


## nasser_627

آقا ممنون
اما من برنامه رو در MIDLetpascla مینویسم بعد برنامه رو تو گوشی اجرا می کنم
و اصلا گوشی به هیچ پورتی وصل نیست ، و دستورات AT و PDU اصلا در MIDletpascal کاربرد نداره و تعریف شده نیست و مشکل از جای دیگری باید باشه !
اگه چیزی به ذهنت رسید حتما برام توضیح بده لطفا  :ناراحت:

----------


## دلفــي

شماره مورد نظرت رو به صورت زیر وارد کن :


SmsStartSend('sms://+98'+'متن پیام' , 'شماره مورد نظر');

----------


## irlogo

من همجین مشکلی دارم و با این کاری که شما گفتین حل نشد !

----------


## nasser_627

دلفی جان نشد !

هر سه این دستورات یکی اند : پس مشکل از اینجا نیس 
جالبه بگم من با NetBeans 5.0  هم امتحان کردم بازم این مشکل پیش میاد SmsStartSend('sms://+98'+'1000900',string);
SmsStartSend('sms://+981000500' , 'string');
SmsStartSend('sms://+1000500' , 'string');

----------


## nasser_627

babaaaaa yeki nis befahme in chejoriiiiiieeeeee ,

----------


## Abednorton

سلام،
اگه help  برنامه رو بخونيد خودش گفته اين ارسال اس ام اس روي همه گوشي ها كار نميكنه و مشكل داره.
مخصوصا موتورولا.

----------


## nasser_627

دوست عزیر
من این کار رو هم با MIDletpascal , و هم با NetBeans انجام دادم
هر جفتش اینجوری شد و یعنی هر رو مشکل دارن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فکر نکنم !

----------


## nasser_627

dیک چیز جالب !
بک شماره های از نوع 3000 مثلا 3000900  ارسال کردم درست جواب داد
پس مشکل از MIDletpascal نیست !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

از چی میتونه باشه ؟

----------

